# Banks lake Tourney sat april 7th......Tightlines tourney trail



## 7smitty14 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tightlines tourney trail will be having a tourney this sat april 7th from safelight til 2 pm at banks lake in lakeland ga. All are invited........fish by yourself or with a partner. 

Entry fee--$40.00 per boat 

Weigh in your best 5 fish..all must be at least 12 inches in length

We will be having a raffle for a rod or reel of some kind. 

Raffle tickets a $2.00 each or 3 tickets for $5.00

We pay a place for every 6 boats.....so if we had 18 boats for example that would be a 1st , 2nd and 3rd payout.

$5.00 of entry fee goes toward big fish pot

We hope to have a good turnout. 

For questions call scott brady 229-256-3645 or brandon smith at 229-560-5646.


----------



## antintyty (Apr 4, 2012)

why the need to raise the entry fee??


----------



## ugabowhunter (Apr 4, 2012)

*first time*

i tried calling both phone numbers, but didn't get an answer. If i am not fishin eufaula or seminole this weekend, I would LOVE to try Banks lake. How many ramps are there and which ramp are we going out of? Is there a horsepower limit? I have a 16ft stick steer with a 25hp. I had to sell my bass seen in my avatar. I just want to fish a competitive small boat tournament.

Can someone please call me with details?

Robby 229 319 5458


----------



## antintyty (Apr 4, 2012)

there's one ramp, that I know of...

the lake has no HP limit


If you left Scott a message he should call you back, prob later this afternoon...


----------



## arrendale8105 (Apr 4, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago they had the lake drained so low you couldn't put a boat in.  I guess its back up.  Any one know why it was lowered?


----------



## antintyty (Apr 4, 2012)

arrendale8105 said:


> A couple of weeks ago they had the lake drained so low you couldn't put a boat in.  I guess its back up.  Any one know why it was lowered?



to try and kill the grass off some...

I would be concerned if it's high enough to reach the boat ramp...


----------



## 7smitty14 (Apr 4, 2012)

banks lake is fine.........fish are still there.......water back up..........maybe a foot low but i fished a tourney out there last year and water level was lower at one point


----------



## 7smitty14 (Apr 4, 2012)

you can fish in that boat just fine at banks lake........there is one boat ramp,,,,its large enough for 2 boats to put in at one time..........lot of stumps in banks.......i wouldnt recommend running a boat out there unless you are very familiar with lake



ugabowhunter said:


> i tried calling both phone numbers, but didn't get an answer. If i am not fishin eufaula or seminole this weekend, I would LOVE to try Banks lake. How many ramps are there and which ramp are we going out of? Is there a horsepower limit? I have a 16ft stick steer with a 25hp. I had to sell my bass seen in my avatar. I just want to fish a competitive small boat tournament.
> 
> Can someone please call me with details?
> 
> Robby 229 319 5458


----------



## 7smitty14 (Apr 4, 2012)

antintyty said:


> why the need to raise the entry fee??



its only $5.00 more bucks per person if you fish with a partner or $10.00 if you dont...........this well help increase the winnings for everyone........you wont have to feel like you got to win 1st to win an amount of money that amounts to something......$40 is still one of the lowest tournament entry fees around.............if it works out good for tightlines then we will leave it set at $40.00.


----------



## antintyty (Apr 9, 2012)

7smitty14 said:


> its only $5.00 more bucks per person if you fish with a partner or $10.00 if you dont...........this well help increase the winnings for everyone........you wont have to feel like you got to win 1st to win an amount of money that amounts to something......$40 is still one of the lowest tournament entry fees around.............if it works out good for tightlines then we will leave it set at $40.00.



have fun...


----------



## antintyty (Apr 9, 2012)

it was NEVER supposed to be about the money...btw.


----------



## fish3rm8n (Apr 9, 2012)

Results?


----------



## antintyty (Apr 10, 2012)

fish3rm8n said:


> Results?



The results are usually posted on the Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tight-Lines-Tournament-Trail/187145961304511

I don't think the actual "leader of the group" so to speak, visits these forums, it's all done on the facebook link, be sure to "like" the page to stay up to date!!


----------



## 7smitty14 (Apr 10, 2012)

antintyty said:


> have fun...



I would like to see you come to some more tournaments........i wasnt at the one you came to at reed bingam. We had fun at banks this past saturday......after me and scott talked we are going to leave the entry fee set at $30 for rest of year but will go to $40 next year. It will help draw more boats by doing so........a few may not like it, but when you make a decision you make it based on something thats best for something as a whole....not a few. If you can pay $15 a piece to fish , then you should be able to pay $20.......and if $5 bucks is to much then you dont need to be out there to start with. By going up $5 more per person next year there will be around $200 more bucks to spread out from 1st through 3rd or 4th place........that will draw more boats


----------



## antintyty (Apr 17, 2012)

this was supposed to be a small, fun, local type group, from what I remember, if you wanna spend big bucks and win big bucks go fish in Tifton Bass Busters or Southern Bass Busters, why do you feel the need to come here to this trail and change so much stuff, nothing was broke, it didn't need fixin'...

That is all.


----------



## 7smitty14 (Apr 17, 2012)

antintyty said:


> this was supposed to be a small, fun, local type group, from what I remember, if you wanna spend big bucks and win big bucks go fish in Tifton Bass Busters or Southern Bass Busters, why do you feel the need to come here to this trail and change so much stuff, nothing was broke, it didn't need fixin'...
> 
> That is all.




PM sent......

there are a pile of people who would like to see it go up some on entry fee....it will be up to scott but he has already said he would next year. He had to go up on entry fee at banks to help cover cost of permit. I discuss everything with him and me and him are on same page.


----------



## 7smitty14 (Apr 17, 2012)

when you go up to $40.00 instead of $30.00 that brings in $200.00 more to scatter out from 1st to 4th of whatever at payout. Its only $5 more bucks per person......if you can pay 15 you can pay 20. Right now out of the 30 entry fee......$5 comes out right off the top for tightlines and is put back for classic at end of year. Then you have $5 of the $25 that is left that goes for "big fish" The 20 that is left is for the actual payout


----------

